# Smacked by Max !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Got home today after a long day, long week and I see a package in the mail box. I wasn't expecting anything so I was momentarily confused, and then I saw the return address.....
@Maxh92 decided to drop a few awesome smokes on me.



I was his trade partner in the Noob Sampler Trade and I did tell him I was jealous he was so close to Nashville, the home of Crowned Heads, as I am a big lover of everything Crowned Heads. I threw a few into his package as he told me he hadn't had any of their cigars and I wanted him to try them.

Well today he hits me with a great selection - 3 of my favorites and an Arrington which I have yet to try, and a nice note reminding me that we had a great trade !

The guy is a class act
Thanks so much Max - I am going to enjoy every one of these sticks :smoke2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Got home today after a long day, long week and I see a package in the mail box. I wasn't expecting anything so I was momentarily confused, and then I saw the return address.....
> 
> @Maxh92 decided to drop a few awesome smokes on me.
> 
> ...


Wonderful return fire @Maxh92 one hell of a way to thank a Brother.

TOP NOTCH!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Least I could do for you, sir! Your hit in the trade went above and beyond what was called for. 

Hope you enjoy the Double W. the gal at the B&M said they had been flying off the shelf since they got them in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good job


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I Love this stuff..... Great Hit!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Nice return fire !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I Love this stuff..... Great Hit!


No vows of undying friendship? Your slippin bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

It would have been different if it had worked at least ONCE! How can anyone say that quote didn't tug at your heart string? It was like owning a Porsche and not being able to drive it.................


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice CH sampler. Curious if that Double W is a different blend or another CH stick rebanded.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Very nice CH sampler. Curious if that Double W is a different blend or another CH stick rebanded.


I don't believe it is a rebranded stick. Here's an article that I found on it after a bit of searching.

http://halfwheel.com/crowned-heads-release-arrington-vineyards-double-w/70679

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

